# Picture of Chip the Betta!



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Here is a picture of my new betta..Chip! He's really cool! and very fun!

http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a292/Ashleyrs73/0201011200004.jpg


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, he is pretty!!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks! I think so too hehe  I'm sure he's posing right now hehe


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

wow he is so beautiful!!!


is that an insult to a male fish to say hes beautiful? maybe i should call him hot...jk


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Fishfreaks, I just looked at yours also, he's gorgeous! Love that aqua color


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thats hilarious, HOT haha  Good one!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks! and lydia btw, no i dont think so! hes handsome :-D


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Adorable! Congrats beerleader!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot! I am really glad I got him, I had no idea they had so much personality!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Pretty Purple!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

royal blue with red wash 


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

(RC) said:


> royal blue with red wash
> 
> 
> RC


I knew you were going to clarify that one RC. I still havent seen a purple betta to this day. A lot of so -called ones like the previous discussion but nothing more than colored lighting. Maybe one day...............


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

I've noticed Chip has taken a liking for bloodworms over brine or daphnia. And will barely touch pellets. Should I restrict the bloodworms in order to get him eating the other stuff? If I put a tiny bit of both he sucks up the bloodworms and leaves the other. I don't want him to only get one source of food, any suggestions? any other foods I should try? I prefer to keep frozens if possible so recommend stuff that is cubed ...thanks!


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> I've noticed Chip has taken a liking for bloodworms over brine or daphnia.


That means he can have brine and daphnia rite? So try to switch like mostly bloodworm than 1 or 2 days in a week with brine or daphnia. If he refuses the other latter, just try all the live food you find in the LFS then concentrate on 2~3 types of food (1 should be the bloodworm). My bettas accept almost all live food I offer, but among them, mosquito larvea are liked the most. And yeah... most bettas won't have pellets.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Try the ocean nutrition "pro" pellets.


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Are there pellets specialized for bettas?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

yes
http://www.oceannutrition.com/products/atison/bettaPro.html

You can buy them at http://www.ibcbettas.org/ibc_sales.htm if you can't find them . It's the only pellet food I feed to my Bettas. I've been using them since they became available in the USA with great results. I had stopped feeding any pellet foods a few years ago because I didn't like the results, but this food works great. I feed it each morning. 


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks RC... I'll try to find if they can ship to my place.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The IBC can ship to you I'm sure, but if not let me know and we'll work it out.


RC


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thanks so much to both of you guys! I'll try those new pellets for bettas along w/ the mosquito larvae and hope he likes those as well  Thanks a lot!


----------

